# WORLD FIRST review of "The Orchestra" by Sonuscore... plus lots more in Samplecast #49



## reutunes (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks so much to Best Service for getting me a pre-release version of The Orchestra to play with. It's this week "Big Review" at 4:18 in the show - I give a thorough workout. There's also plenty of news, bargains and developer updates.

You can hear the extended show on the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-49/ (podcast) - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat.
Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Kinetic Toys – Native Instruments
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit – Spitfire Audio
Retro Synth Summer – The Unfinished
Platform Desk – Output
Bontastic – Soundiron
OB-6 Bass Soundscapes – Black Octopus
The Orchestra – Sonuscore
88% off Everything Bundle & Noiiz – Samplephonics
Summer Sales – New Loops / http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/ (Dream Audio Tools) / Cinesamples
Permanent price drops – Umlaut Audio
http://www.particular-sound.de/wordpress/sample-libraries/modularium/ (Modularium V2 – Particular Sound)
Guitar Riffer V2.5 – Ample Sound
http://bit.ly/2t2F820 (Cinematic Thunder V1.5 – Vir 2)


----------

